# Never had a gf



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

Hey all, not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I'll give it a spin.

Well, I'm not the nicest looking person in the world, but I have been told I have a great personality, whenever I talk to girls (or boys) I can always make them laugh, I really enjoy making people laugh and caring for others. 

I'm 18 (at college) and I've never had a girlfriend (I feel pretty sad about that), I'm pretty sure it's because of my looks, I still get acne and have lots of acne scars, oily skin. I remember once at school a teacher (who was once a counsellor) said I would be popular with the girls at college and one girl overheard and laughed saying "haha, are you joking, he's ugly!" I've told my parents that I wonder about my looks and they tell me I'm not ugly. But I feel they tell me this to make me feel better.

I was just wondering if anyone thinks I will find a girlfriend and if you think I sound like a nice 'datable' guy or not and does my acne/skin matter over my personality? (Please no nasty comments )

Cheers.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I had a friend not the best looking guy his face covered with acne. However he always seem to have no problem getting girls.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

my face use to be covered with acne, big pimples and whatever and i had no problem getting one of the hottest girls at the school to fall for me.


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

Cheers to everyone above for your replies, I'm glad that looks don't always play a part  

Do I sound like the type of guy who will go through life without love?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

letsdothisthing said:


> Cheers to everyone above for your replies, I'm glad that looks don't always play a part
> 
> Do I sound like the type of guy who will go through life without love?


 you have a chance you just have to keep putting yorself out there man.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Have you tried using pro activ?


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Acne hurts your confidence much more than it repels girls from you. A lot of girls don't have a problem with it.


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

daniel1989 said:


> Have you tried using pro activ?


What's that? :blank - have you or anyone you know tried using it (if so, what was the outcome) and can it treat acne and scars / oily skin?

Cheers to everyone else for their replies too! :teeth


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I am in the same boat- just got to stay calm and positive I guess.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

To get a girlfriend you must be you eg not change your looks because some people call you 'ugly'. You must let the haters hate. Acne is down to puberty so there isnt anything to worry about.

Like I said, just be you; you'll find a bird one day


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

There's a guy I know who has the worst acne of anyone I've ever met, his breath also smells dreadful, he has a funny walk, perverted personality and incredibly immature. Yet somehow, he managed to date a fairly good-looking 18 year old girl (he's only just 16) as well as many others.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

You're still a teenager. I didn't have a bf until 24.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

tommo1234 said:


> Acne is down to puberty so there isnt anything to worry about.


Some people have severe acne and it can be crushing to one's self-esteem. I would know.

OP if it's really bothering you, go see a dermatologist.


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

I never had a boyfriend until I was 18. Thought for sure I would die alone, etc. But something's different in college when you're not around as many of the same people who watch you awkwardly grow up. Also, my acne was never too bad but it seemed worse than so many peoples' and made me extra self-conscious in middle and high school. Disappeared almost completely when I reached 20's ish.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I didn't have a gf till I was 18 either. That's like 5 gf's ago now... I'm currently using some Vichi face cleaning stuff to improve my skin. I got a date in a month coming up so it's all good. Not really putting myself out there either or trying that hard. I fail in the looks department too, but usually when gurls get to know me they get to like me. In my experience, most women like humour so you got something going for ya ^_^


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

letsdothisthing said:


> Hey all, not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I'll give it a spin.
> 
> Well, I'm not the nicest looking person in the world, but I have been told I have a great personality, whenever I talk to girls (or boys) I can always make them laugh, I really enjoy making people laugh and caring for others.
> 
> ...


It sounds like *you have great qualities to offer a girl and i'm sure in time you will meet a nice girl that will embrace those qualities and see what a nice guy you are. *That girl who mocked youis just an immature idiot. You have to appreciate that not everyone will be attracted to you. Even the most conventionally attractive guys in the world have girls that say eww no. It all depends on personal preference, and i'm sure you are better looking then you think. That's just one girl's opinion and she probably has issues herself to be that cruel to you. Skin acne is irrelevant to whether you like someone in my opinion. Spots come and go and you're a teenager so you're bound to be prone to acne right now...it will get better trust me! Either way your personality remains and you sound like a nice guy so just be patient and when you least expect it someone will come along.

*Try to embrace what positives you do have and focus on them* (as hard as that is to do when you feel bad about yourself). Look in the mirror and point out the positive features YOU like about yourself and remember when you have a bad skin day or whatever, you still have those nice eyes or nice shaped lips or whatever it may be. Guys that are not the most stereotypically good looking or who have poor skin, land attractive girls because they use what they do have to their best of their ability and try and reach or at least *show the girl's that they've reached a level of contentment *regarding themselves. Even if it's fake contentment (ie a level of acceptance that this is what you look like, you can't change it so you're going to embrace what you do have attitude) it's attractive to the opposite sex. Not arrogance though as you're still aware of your flaws. We all have them as my name suggests, *nobody's perfect. Flaws make us human and more beautiful imo.*

I know waiting around for a girlfriend may take time and it will be frustrating as when you're looking for something, it's sometimes harder to find but be patient, you have plenty of time, you're only 18! And most girls won't mind that you haven't had a gf before, in fact they'll probably quite like that fact so try not to worry about that either. Once you embrace who you are, you will become more resilliant to taunting from peers and other's will learn to embrace you too.

*Good luck *

*P.s* *advice on skin:* as some users have suggested if you're skin really bothers you talk to your doctor and he can perscribe meds or use a cleaner that's right for your skin type (ie probably for oily/sensitive skin) like clearasil lotion and wipe it off with pads. Then use a light moisturisor (again that's right for your skin type so if you have oily skin one that's made for that). Don't over use though and take breaks every now and then for a week or two and just wash your face with water (or with a baby gentle soap) and don't apply any creams during this break as skin adjusts to what products your using so I find become less effective (maybe just a dab of moisturisor if your skin is dry from using the soap). You can also get cleaning facial wipes for your skin that are really good as you can just use them quick if you're on the move or if you find chemicals quite harsh on your skin. Drink lots of water as this really helps and relax they will go decrease or go away completely eventually!


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

NobodysPerfect said:


> It sounds like *you have great qualities to offer a girl and i'm sure in time you will meet a nice girl that will embrace those qualities and see what a nice guy you are. *That girl who mocked youis just an immature idiot. You have to appreciate that not everyone will be attracted to you. Even the most conventionally attractive guys in the world have girls that say eww no. It all depends on personal preference, and i'm sure you are better looking then you think. That's just one girl's opinion and she probably has issues herself to be that cruel to you. Skin acne is irrelevant to whether you like someone in my opinion. Spots come and go and you're a teenager so you're bound to be prone to acne right now...it will get better trust me! Either way your personality remains and you sound like a nice guy so just be patient and when you least expect it someone will come along.
> 
> *Try to embrace what positives you do have and focus on them* (as hard as that is to do when you feel bad about yourself). Look in the mirror and point out the positive features YOU like about yourself and remember when you have a bad skin day or whatever, you still have those nice eyes or nice shaped lips or whatever it may be. Guys that are not the most stereotypically good looking or who have poor skin, land attractive girls because they use what they do have to their best of their ability and try and reach or at least *show the girl's that they've reached a level of contentment *regarding themselves. Even if it's fake contentment (ie a level of acceptance that this is what you look like, you can't change it so you're going to embrace what you do have attitude) it's attractive to the opposite sex. Not arrogance though as you're still aware of your flaws. We all have them as my name suggests, *nobody's perfect. Flaws make us human and more beautiful imo.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for your detailed reply, it was really helpful! :yes - For everyone saying for me to see a doctor, I did do last year, he prescribed me the strongest tablets allowed in the UK, and six Month's on I still get pimples, I'm using face cream too. He said seeing a dermatologist wouldn't be the right thing.

Cheers!


----------



## InsecureBlobOfDoom (May 28, 2011)

Awwwww, I understand. I've never had a real boyfriend.. apart from one who just used me for sex >: (

I'm sure you're not ugly. I think you sound like a lovely person :3 to me, personally, what makes an attractive guy is his personality. Not all girls are shallow. Just keep on going and don't think about it so much. Obsessing over these things just make things MUCH worse. Trust me, I've been there :<

That's all I can say.. sorry I wasn't much help ^^;


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

InsecureBlobOfDoom said:


> Awwwww, I understand. I've never had a real boyfriend.. apart from one who just used me for sex >: (
> 
> I'm sure you're not ugly. I think you sound like a lovely person :3 to me, personally, what makes an attractive guy is his personality. Not all girls are shallow. Just keep on going and don't think about it so much. Obsessing over these things just make things MUCH worse. Trust me, I've been there :<
> 
> That's all I can say.. sorry I wasn't much help ^^;


Aww that's a shame that you were used like that  - you are right though, I shouldn't be obsessing so much, I'll have to patient! 

Thanks for your help too! :teeth


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

letsdothisthing said:


> He said seeing a dermatologist wouldn't be the right thing.


That seems like a ridiculous thing for your doctor to say, wtf.

So what did he say would be the "right thing"?


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

LostProphet said:


> That seems like a ridiculous thing for your doctor to say, wtf.
> 
> So what did he say would be the "right thing"?


Sorry for the late reply! :blank I couldn't believe actually what he said. I feel sometimes he is just looking at me as if to say, 'what are you worried for?'. I don't think he understands how depressed I feel about my looks.

He said the right thing would be to just wait and use a dermatologist as an uttermost 'last resort', due to all the blood tests involved (I have bad reactions to blood tests, strange I know :um).

Thanks again! :clap


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

There won't necessarily be blood tests involved.

If you take (Ro)Accutane , then yes, but there are plenty of other treatments to try as well.


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

LostProphet said:


> There won't necessarily be blood tests involved.
> 
> If you take (Ro)Accutane , then yes, but there are plenty of other treatments to try as well.


Don't wish to seem like I bogging you down with questions. :um Can you recommend some that I could maybe 'bring up' with my doctor? :idea


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

There are topical treatments like benzoyl peroxide and salicylic acid (common ingredients in off the shelf products) but a dermatologist can probably give you something better.

There are oral treatments like tetracycline, which doesn't require blood tests. Read up a bit about acne treatments on google. I don't get why your doctor doesn't want to refer you to a dermatologist.


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

LostProphet said:


> There are topical treatments like benzoyl peroxide and salicylic acid (common ingredients in off the shelf products) but a dermatologist can probably give you something better.
> 
> There are oral treatments like tetracycline, which doesn't require blood tests. Read up a bit about acne treatments on google. I don't get why your doctor doesn't want to refer you to a dermatologist.


Thanks for your help, much appreciated, I'll ask him about it.


----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel you. 17 and never had a bf :/
We'll find one someday!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

In my experience, ANY guy can get a girlfriend. As long as they have a good personality and aren't a**holes.


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

If you have a great personality and make people laugh and just make them feel good, you will definitely get dates.

I'm almost 20 and I've had one girlfriend and that was in 7th grade and only for one day lol! 
I'm kind of frightened for my future. I've never even kissed a girl....


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

Sorry for my delay in posting, forgot to check back here for a few days. My bad. Personally in a girl, I'd go for personality over looks - is this the same for girls views on boys (personality over looks)?


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

Another thing, forgot if I've mentioned it - I have low self-esteem because I have been 'picked on' (not to sound childish)  about my looks...


----------



## GunsnRoses (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm sorry to break it to you kid, but girls have never been attracted to looks. Neither have guys. No, humans are attracted to something far more interesting- personality. And I dont mean personality as in "be confident, be happy, be nice" because when it comes down to it, those words dont really mean... anything. No, human beings are attrated to very specific personality characteristics. Im talking psycho-analytical subconscious fruedian **** here. It has a name. Its called pick up artistry. But its not really that, because when you here about pick up artists you think of some good looking guy selling something on the internet that is probably a scam. What pick up artistry really is is a course in psychology. To be precise, its body language and the perspectives on what is "attractive" (attractive as in what people want, in a general sense, and not looks or even sex). You should look it up. But if you do, please dont do the thing everyone does which is they see one page and it looks like an add and they never look it up again. There are adds out there but also real ****. Look up a guy named Mystery, hes legit. And give it a shot! Dont just read about it and sit on your arse thinking about what might happen if you actually tried some of the **** your reading about, go outside and practice on girls youll never even see again! that is the ONLY way you will overcome your insecurity of being ugly. Or you could just do heroin, that would work too.


----------



## Zephton (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm in the same boat man. I guess it's not so bad since I'm still young and all, but I'm a kissless, neverhadagirlfriend virgin, even though I'm decently attractive. It just comes down to the fact that I'm really not a very outgoing or confident guy, so I've made a lot of friends that are girls, but they stay at just that: friends. I like to believe fate will look our way soon enough


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

So, do you think that teacher who said I would be popular at college knew that I was insecure (I've never told him, I always used to make him laugh though with some of my jokes) was just lying? Do you think when my parents say I'll make a girl happy they are just trying to make me feel better about myself?

I'd say I am quite confident (at a high school fundraising night I danced and sung in a skirt, everyone laughed and cheered me on). But just insecure. 

Sorry to drag this thread on? Just great to know that there's people on here that will talk about this with me!


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

From your personality description, I would absolutely LOVE to meet a guy like you one day. I love guys with a great sense of humor.

And don't worry about acne. I find that if a guy has a good enough personality, I don't care if he's got acne or what have you.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

letsdothisthing said:


> Hey all, not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I'll give it a spin.
> 
> Well, I'm not the nicest looking person in the world, but I have been told I have a great personality, whenever I talk to girls (or boys) I can always make them laugh, I really enjoy making people laugh and caring for others.
> 
> ...


nothing antone here says matters unless u post a pic
sounds like ure just looking for people to say yes....which is understandable but meaningless


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey man, I'm 17 and have never had a girlfriend either. I also have acne scars, which isn't good considering my face is kinda ugly to begin with. Two months ago I overheard a girl tell another girl that I look like a freak. It was a big blow to my self esteem, but girls like that aren't worth our time.

I'm visiting a dermatologost in 10 days. I'll be sure to pass whatever he tells me on to you.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Kennnie said:


> my face use to be covered with acne, big pimples and whatever and i had no problem getting one of the hottest girls at the school to fall for me.


why are you on here then.... ?


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> nothing antone here says matters unless u post a pic
> sounds like ure just looking for people to say yes....which is understandable but meaningless


Please don't assume what I'm trying to do. The main reason I have not posted a picture is that I don't want anyone from my college to see that I am really self conscious about myself.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm 17 and I've never had a girlfriend, I've never even gone on a date.
The closest thing to a date was when I was with this girl from school. We sat down on the side of the road and just talked about random stuff for hours..


----------



## imaginarymonsters (Jun 16, 2011)

You seem perfectly lovely. Nice girls won't mind a bit of acne, in a way it sort of weeds out the shallow ones, you know? I didn't get a boyfriend until around the time I turned 18, and it was worth the wait  I know that it sucks, but you seem to have a pretty good attitude. A good attitude is absolutely key.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't worry friend 

The chances are so slim of meeting someone that you love and who loves you back so there's no wonder why you haven't met someone yet 

Just do what enjoy doing and you might meet someone, you never know, could happen on any day!

Don't make yourself the reason for not finding someone.


----------



## jennah (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm 17 and I've never had a boyfriend, and I would not mind dating a guy with acne at all, as I struggle with it too.

I think it's definitely more about your attitude and confidence than about your appearance. People will be more attracted to you if you have a confident attitude and a high level of self-esteem, although I can't offer any tips on that since those are my biggest issues! 

You seem like a nice person with a great attitude, and you'll find someone eventually.

For the acne: Eat healthy, and drink lots of water. No matter what anyone says, your diet and health have a lot to do with your skin. Cut back on (or completely cut out, if you can do it) sugar and processed and fried foods, eat more vegetables and fruit, drink at least 64 oz of water each day, and don't be too aggressive with your skin care - wash your face gently, twice a day with a gentle cleanser and then put on a bit of moisturizer. If you irritate your skin, the acne will get worse. 

And I've found that not worrying over it so much and having a "f it, I don't care what I look like" attitude helps also


----------



## Virgo13 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Acne*

I would suggest you try Zinc, say about 50 MG a single tablet a day after you eat breakfast, you can also take Fish Oil 1200 MG and even Vitamin E 400 IU.

Just remember you should take these orally, I can tell you from using them that they help dealing with Acne, Scars, Pimples, and several other facial blemishes. Plus it will make your hair nice, shiny, and thick, and your skin glow.

It's also cheap and you can buy these supplements at any CVS, or Walgreens. Just check with your doctor before using these just to make sure that it's safe for you to take these, and don't overdose on these. I've been using them for a bit now and they've really helped my acne started to clear up greatly.

P.S. 
You can also search for natural, cheap ways to clear up acne on google.


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for your replies! For people who are recommended that I watch what I eat, I am very (possibly extremely) cautious about what I eat. I will restrict myself to any fast food or greasey foods, foods with high salt, etc. I am into eating really healthily and exercising.

I've had my acne since I was around 11, but I also sweat uncontrollably sometimes when I'm out or in college, I think this could be down to nerves. Also, my face becomes quite oily too (like I've mentioned), I think this puts a hell of alot of people of me too, and I can't blame them.

I'll be honest though, I'd much rather be in a relationship with a girl who could make me laugh than a girl who others guys deem to be 'hot' and covered in about 6 layers of makeup (they often turn out to have a terrible personality), looks to me don't matter - but to everyone at my college, it's the only thing that does by the looks of things.


----------



## psgchisolm (Jul 8, 2011)

Acne is a natural thing. A lot of people don't have girlfriends until their adult years. nothing to be ashamed of. Another thing. LOOKS DO MATTER. TO AN EXTENT. I'm not going to lie looks DO matter, but not as much as you would think. It's all about your personality. So my advice to you is if you see a girl who you think is cute. Just be you. BUT you do need to go out of your way 99.98% of the time to talk to them. Ask them a question about class like what's homework.


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

^Thanks for your tip! 

I often do start conversations with girls, so I wouldn't say that I am too shy... like I said, I love to make people laugh, be a caring guy and be a great listener...


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

psgchisolm said:


> Acne is a natural thing. A lot of people don't have girlfriends until their adult years. nothing to be ashamed of. Another thing. LOOKS DO MATTER. TO AN EXTENT. I'm not going to lie looks DO matter, but not as much as you would think. It's all about your personality. So my advice to you is if you see a girl who you think is cute. Just be you. BUT you do need to go out of your way 99.98% of the time to talk to them. Ask them a question about class like what's homework.


Looks are a very, very, very small part of anything. And they are not on any kind of standard so technically speaking they can only matter if the girl places them as top priority in her reality and depending upon what the girl finds attractive. Also interesting thing to note is the effect the voice can have on not just the girls' opinion of how attractive you are in general but also on how physically attractive they expect you to be.

But men can be very visual so they tend to assume women must be when they are, by and large, not.


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

But really would a girl want a guy with an oily face like mine?


----------



## hearts that kill (Jul 7, 2011)

Trust me, there are plenty of people that I know who are labeled and who label themselves as "ugly" and they still manage to get boyfriends/girlfriends. Whether it's stretch marks all over their body, frizzy hair, crooked teeth, or acne all over their face, it's their personality that has managed to get them their significant others. 

A girl that you're in a relationship with will care about how you act and how you treat her. In all honesty, looks have nothing to do with falling in love, so one day I'm sure you'll find a girl!


----------



## Onwards and UP (Jul 10, 2011)

The guy I currently like used to have pretty bad acne and you could see he wore makeup but I didn't judge because I've had pretty bad acne myself and I know how hard it can be to get rid of it and he was really cute. So I think if a girl has dealt with Acne, she won't mind. Though I myself have oily skin, for guys to look like they haven't washed their face in two days is really a turn off. Carry around some blotting papers covered in powder (You can buy them at stores) and when you aren't around anyone, take one out and quickly blot your face. This will take up all the oil and make your face look matte. Also make sure your hair isn't oily either. There's this one kid at my school who looks like he bathes in oil everyday but some there are pretty popular guys with acne.

Also go to the Dermatologist. I've gone to a dermatologist for three years and they only now did bloodwork because I asked if I could take Accutane. In the end I didn't because the risks outweighed the benefits. If you don't want to take it (Very extreme treatment), then no bloodwork involved! What a weird thing for a doctor to say!


----------



## Sproggy (Jul 18, 2011)

Not too sure if you want input from someone my age o.e but here goes:

Everyone has pretty much said this. But girls don't care about acne (I know I don't) and I can honestly say that personality outweighs looks. Girls want someone who will treat them well. I'd buy that over looks any day so don't fret about it! Everyone has a different time. The best thing you can do is be positive and stay positive. May I suggest you look in the mirror every morning and say something like "I look just the way I want to look." and believe it. It will improve your confidence, and by doing so you can go out, and maybe find a girl who really likes you for you, and there you go. You have to be comfortable with yourself before you can be comfortable with a girlfriend. It may be an awkward act at first but it will get easier 

If you really want to improve your skin that badly. I have a friend who tried everything for her acne (which is gone now), and I mean everything, and she tried oatmeal one day. Odd...I know but it actually improved her skin a lot. She started washing her face with it by just soaking it in water then using it as a cleanser. She'd put a moisturizer on afterwards and she would always invest in a really good quality moisturizer and she would put pure aloe vera on her skin. I think she even used yoghurt masks. So maybe try that, it's a bit weird, but a lot cheaper and it doesn't have the side effects of Accutane and isn't harsh on the skin.


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

Sproggy said:


> Not too sure if you want input from someone my age o.e but here goes:
> 
> Everyone has pretty much said this. But girls don't care about acne (I know I don't) and I can honestly say that personality outweighs looks. Girls want someone who will treat them well. I'd buy that over looks any day so don't fret about it! Everyone has a different time. The best thing you can do is be positive and stay positive. May I suggest you look in the mirror every morning and say something like "I look just the way I want to look." and believe it. It will improve your confidence, and by doing so you can go out, and maybe find a girl who really likes you for you, and there you go. You have to be comfortable with yourself before you can be comfortable with a girlfriend. It may be an awkward act at first but it will get easier
> 
> If you really want to improve your skin that badly. I have a friend who tried everything for her acne (which is gone now), and I mean everything, and she tried oatmeal one day. Odd...I know but it actually improved her skin a lot. She started washing her face with it by just soaking it in water then using it as a cleanser. She'd put a moisturizer on afterwards and she would always invest in a really good quality moisturizer and she would put pure aloe vera on her skin. I think she even used yoghurt masks. So maybe try that, it's a bit weird, but a lot cheaper and it doesn't have the side effects of Accutane and isn't harsh on the skin.


Thanks! That was a really helpful post!


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

I've just noticed that were posts above mine I had not read, thanks to all of you for helping me out so far


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

No, youll find someone :3
Achne should clear up when you get a bit older. And dont worry, people will still see youre attractive if they just look a little harder than whats on the surface. im dating a boy, hes 16 and incredibly tall but super skinny. Plus he has really bad acne and his parents are wierd crazy hippie people and refuse to let him have meds. But anyways i like him for him (hes so adorable) and hes actually really handsome.

so what im saying is- someone will like you for you regradless of your acne ^^


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

Cheers!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think acne would be such a problem,at my school there are these kids whose faces are covered with them,yet they have all these girls hanging around them,so if you really do have a good personality then it really shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I've kind of given up. Doesn't really matter.


----------



## letsdothisthing (May 27, 2011)

It's really starting to depress me now, all I see is couples holding hands together being all cute and that, I just can't help but think to myself "why can't that be me?"


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

letsdothisthing said:


> It's really starting to depress me now, all I see is couples holding hands together being all cute and that, I just can't help but think to myself "why can't that be me?"


same here. . .


----------

